# 7 tips for veteran Uber and Lyft drivers to stay motivated and make more money



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Feb 16th 2020 at 1:00PM

https://www.autoblog.com/2020/02/16/uber-lyft-driver-habits-rideshare/
&#129315; Are you a veteran Uber and Lyft driver? If so, have you been letting your game slip?

Rideshare drivers, like all other &#129315; workers, have a tendency to get lax after they've been in the same job for some time. At first the job is all new and fun, but over time the newness wears off as the grind sets in.

At first, drivers are full of energy and enthusiasm and determined to be the best driver there ever was. &#129315;They keep their cars spotless&#129315;, they're kind and polite to every passenger, they load up on water and snacks for their passengers, and they may even open the door for riders.

https://www.autoblog.com/2020/02/16/uber-lyft-driver-habits-rideshare/


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

That should be an article on The Onion.



> And don't forget or skip the basics like .................... having bottled water available for passengers


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Very few customers will even take a bottle?

Uhh...

Very few will take them WITH THEM , or drink any sizable amount of water.

Leaving over half full bottles or bottles that have barely had any drank?

Yeah that happens a lot.

Set specific goals: This is key. You have to have goals to know what you’re shooting for. If you don’t have goals you’ll go out to drive, earn $50, decide that’s enough for the day and you’ll head home. But if you had a goal of, say, earning $150 a day, then you’ll have a reason to stay out even when you don’t feel like it. In this scenario you would have earned three times as much if you had set a $150 goal and stuck to it.

Uhh no...

If it's not going well don't stick it out for nothing, but if it's going great stay out no matter how much over your goal you've earned.

I work MORE SHIFTS when the business is good. A good week? 4 shifts and $700+ earned. A bad week? $100 and one day.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Propaganda ! Nothing more to say


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

WAHN said:


> That should be an article on The Onion.
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


Agreed.
dumb ass tips&#128579;

Exercise: dumb&#129315;
Be respectful: big time dumb&#129315;
Clean cars: drivers don't even wear clean underoos &#128517;
Set Goals: bwahahaha what are those &#129315;
Rideshare insurance: e·pit·o·me of dumb&#129315;
Have a schedule: are they kidding, most drivers can't button a shirt &#128514;
Take Breaks: From what, begging for tips, farting ?&#128514;


----------



## arcterus (Oct 31, 2014)

I don't know how this article could be any more condescending. This is supposed to be information for veteran drivers, not newbies.

Uber is trying to put out the subconscious message that even their veteran drivers are stupid and deserve to be treated like dirt. Wow!


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

arcterus said:


> their veteran drivers are stupid and deserve to be treated like dirt. Wow!


What would u call a group of Adults that consciously & deliberately chose
to destroy their personal vehicles for below minimum wage?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

arcterus said:


> I don't know how this article could be any more condescending.


This guy is at best, an Uber Thrall.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

*"Respect your passengers*: I know by now, as a veteran driver, you've had plenty of terrible passengers who have left a bad taste in your mouth. You can't let these negative experiences affect the way you treat each new passenger. 

*Believe me*, this will help your ratings and earnings more than anything else."

I knew this would cause an uproar &#128557;. Hes trying to teach how to be a decent human lessons.

Pretty sure every driver understands: angry bad, happy good. Mr. "believe me" isn't making anyone feel any different. But A for effort &#128515;&#128077;&#127942;.

And bottle of water? Come on guy &#129318;‍♀


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> What would u call a group of Adults that consciously & deliberately chose
> to destroy their personal vehicles for below minimum wage?


I assure you I make much better than minimum wage, the day that happens I'll stop.

As for this story.... Good points but as for it being for veterans.... Please you wanna give me advice... Give a detailed description on how to shuffle idiots.... And why grocery store pick ups are a no no...

Otherwise shove your advice up your backside ..


----------



## arcterus (Oct 31, 2014)

Cold Fusion said:


> What would u call a group of Adults that consciously & deliberately chose
> to destroy their personal vehicles for below minimum wage?


Hey, I own a small cab company and drive for a living. You'll get no argument from me about what Uber drivers actually are.

I just can't believe that an article would come out openly demeaning "veteran" Uber drivers.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This guy is at best, an Uber Thrall.


He may be a Cab driver
since he didn't comment on driver Personal Hygiene, purpose of toilet paper nor deodorant usage.
IDK &#129335;&#127995;‍♂



Dekero said:


> *Otherwise shove your advice up your backside ..*


Why play the coward, send your "constructive advice" directly to the author&#128077;
let it all hang out, brother
https://www.autoblog.com/2020/02/16/uber-lyft-driver-habits-rideshare/


----------



## Cabledawg (Jun 28, 2019)

Yall are truly a tad pessimistic. I keep waters and these snacks. https://www.samsclub.com/p/mm-fruit-snack-100-ct/prod21471600?xid=plp_product_1_3
The waters cost $.12 each and the snacks cost $.09 each. I go through 4-5 waters in an evening and 4-5 snacks for a total cost to me of about $1.10. My tips did go up when I made the switch. It is a no brainer to have snacks for me because I enjoy money.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Cabledawg said:


> Yall are truly a tad pessimistic. I keep waters and these snacks. https://www.samsclub.com/p/mm-fruit-snack-100-ct/prod21471600?xid=plp_product_1_3
> The waters cost $.12 each and the snacks cost $.09 each. I go through 4-5 waters in an evening and 4-5 snacks for a total cost to me of about $1.10. My tips did go up when I made the switch. It is a no brainer to have snacks for me because I enjoy money.


It's a taxi.... If they want food and drink... I'll stop at a damn 7-11.... I'm not a mini Mart and don't plan on becoming one at $.65 a mile...

Glad it works for you... But I assure you I get plenty of tips without the headache....


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> He may be a Cab driver since he didn't comment on driver Personal Hygiene, purpose of toilet paper nor deodorant usage.


He might be an Uber Troll or Lyft Camp Fire Girl, as well.......


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Food and drinks get left around in the car as garbage in your door compartments. Gum is the worst, thats disgusting. Nobody wants to touch that crap!


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Cold Fusion said:


> Feb 16th 2020 at 1:00PM
> 
> https://www.autoblog.com/2020/02/16/uber-lyft-driver-habits-rideshare/
> &#129315; Are you a veteran Uber and Lyft driver? If so, have you been letting your game slip?
> ...


They are kind and polite to passengers , the rest of what they suggest I have never done and earn the same as when I started 3 yrs ago , well except for the pay cuts , my 2 rules: drop pax safe at their destination and try to be polite to the douchbags , 2 Nd rule is getting harder to follow as I usually just boot the ride pax to the curb then savage them to rhohit immediately .

Rude pax


----------



## Cabledawg (Jun 28, 2019)

Dekero said:


> It's a taxi.... If they want food and drink... I'll stop at a damn 7-11.... I'm not a mini Mart and don't plan on becoming one at $.65 a mile...
> 
> Glad it works for you... But I assure you I get plenty of tips without the headache....


I was also getting plenty of tips without it.....now I get way more. This headache you speak of is throwing a case of waters on the bottom of my cart at Sam's Club while I'm already there. I am glad there are drivers who do the bare minimum. It makes me look better and increases my tips. Keep doing what you're doing.....do I owe you anything?


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Cabledawg said:


> I was also getting plenty of tips without it.....now I get way more. This headache you speak of is throwing a case of waters on the bottom of my cart at Sam's Club while I'm already there. I am glad there are drivers who do the bare minimum. It makes me look better and increases my tips. Keep doing what you're doing.....do I owe you anything?


&#129326;&#129326;&#129326; that's cute, ahh to be A newbie again


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Feb 16th 2020 at 1:00PM
> 
> https://www.autoblog.com/2020/02/16/uber-lyft-driver-habits-rideshare/
> &#129315; Are you a veteran Uber and Lyft driver? If so, have you been letting your game slip?
> ...


PAY A FAIR SHARE OF THE CAKE AND ALL OF THE DRIVERS WILL BE TOP NOTCH, I SWEAR!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Cabledawg said:


> I was also getting plenty of tips without it.....now I get way more.


It does not increase my tips. The only reason that I have it is that I have it in my cab. I buy one of those thirty whatever or forty whatever packs of bottles that frequently go on sale at CVS, Safeway, Harris Teeter or Giant for the equivalent of ten cents the bottle. I save the receipt, as my accountant lets me write off the expenditure. Ask your accountant if you can write off the expense.

When I get home, I put the water bottle pack into the trunk of the hoopty car that sits between the cab and the Uber/Lyft car. As it is no trouble to reach into the trunk and grab several and throw them into the door pockets of the cab or Uber/Lyft car.

Despite their availability, few tip for it. I had one customer to-day who asked to take it when we got to her destination. The destination was in a shopping centre where there were several businesses that sold cold water. Of course, zero tip. As it was a Gr*yft* job, I went back and rated her one star.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ggrezzi said:


> PAY A FAIR SHARE OF THE CAKE AND ALL OF THE DRIVERS WILL BE TOP NOTCH, I SWEAR!


How can you guarantee that?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cabledawg said:


> Yall are truly a tad pessimistic. I keep waters and these snacks. https://www.samsclub.com/p/mm-fruit-snack-100-ct/prod21471600?xid=plp_product_1_3
> The waters cost $.12 each and the snacks cost $.09 each. I go through 4-5 waters in an evening and 4-5 snacks for a total cost to me of about $1.10. My tips did go up when I made the switch. It is a no brainer to have snacks for me because I enjoy money.


Fill them back up at Burger King resturant !


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

> Have a goal and stay out until you hit it.

And then the company cuts the pay -again- and you can stay out longer and longer to hit the same goal every day for the foreseeable future. But that's okay, veterans, just keep driving.

And dont forget the water bottles!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mista T said:


> > Have a goal and stay out until you hit it.
> 
> And then the company cuts the pay -again- and you can stay out longer and longer to hit the same goal every day for the foreseeable future. But that's okay, veterans, just keep driving.
> 
> And dont forget the water bottles!


I'll bring the water bottles, but they'll be recycled with water from the hose. Does that count?&#128533;


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Cabledawg said:


> I was also getting plenty of tips without it.....now I get way more. This headache you speak of is throwing a case of waters on the bottom of my cart at Sam's Club while I'm already there. I am glad there are drivers who do the bare minimum. It makes me look better and increases my tips. Keep doing what you're doing.....do I owe you anything?


I said I was glad it worked for you... So keep it up....


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

The thing I do not understand about this article is why it is pointed at "VETERAN" drivers. 
Aren't some of the items applicable to new drivers? 
How does driving for a while make any of these relevant or specific?
eg. So you've been driving for a while and forget to get sleep? Fail to set goals? Again, I can point this at a new driver, but at this point, experienced drivers do this intrinsically.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> Agreed.
> dumb ass tips&#128579;
> 
> Exercise: dumb&#129315;
> ...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Take Breaks: From what, begging for tips, farting ?&#128514;





Lissetti said:


> View attachment 418503











That's an image. Uber drivers farting all over the snacks &#129300;


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Cabledawg said:


> Yall are truly a tad pessimistic. I keep waters and these snacks. https://www.samsclub.com/p/mm-fruit-snack-100-ct/prod21471600?xid=plp_product_1_3
> The waters cost $.12 each and the snacks cost $.09 each. I go through 4-5 waters in an evening and 4-5 snacks for a total cost to me of about $1.10. My tips did go up when I made the switch. It is a no brainer to have snacks for me because I enjoy money.


Oh nooooooo


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Cabledawg said:


> Yall are truly a tad pessimistic. I keep waters and these snacks. https://www.samsclub.com/p/mm-fruit-snack-100-ct/prod21471600?xid=plp_product_1_3
> The waters cost $.12 each and the snacks cost $.09 each. I go through 4-5 waters in an evening and 4-5 snacks for a total cost to me of about $1.10. My tips did go up when I made the switch. It is a no brainer to have snacks for me because I enjoy money.


Back when I gave out water....

I got a dinged and one starred for "giving out cheap water"

And while getting almost nothing in tips I saw it for what it was... stupid crap TK and his cronies came up with.

if I can get a taxi van on a 24 hour rental I'll SELL the water for $1.50 a bottle and it will still be half the price Disney sells it for.

but in a Camry I simple have no room for these types of amenities. heck my clip board gets in the way when I have a full car load of people.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> What would u call a group of Adults that consciously & deliberately chose
> to destroy their personal vehicles for below minimum wage?


Not every OP destroys their personal vehicle. I have an 09 prius which is my equipment I use when providing rideshare services with that being said the majority of ants I see here in PHX destroy their personal gas vehicles. Yes very dumb.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> Not every OP destroys their personal vehicle. I have an 09 prius which is my equipment I use when providing rideshare services with that being said the majority of ants I see here in PHX destroy their personal gas vehicles. Yes very dumb.


Prius is the perfect RS work horse &#128014;✔&#128077;


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> How can you guarantee that?


I can not, I am just dreaming of them being DECENT and HONEST people, which is probably very unlikely!


----------

